# Cat problem



## CrazyNut (Jan 10, 2016)

Hi!
This for all those who still beleive that the simplest and best way to deal with the "cat catastrophe" is to and capture and rehome them. In 2015 the current estimated Australian population number was *24,017,400*. The current esitimated number of pet domesticated cats is *3,300,000 *and the number of feral cats is well over *20,000,000*. There are around *9.2* million residential homes across Australia. Now the first and foremost issue is where do we hold all of those feral cats while we give them homes? The pound? A lot of animal shelters are already filled there maximum capacity. Another issue is treatment for those with fleas and other conditions would be extermly expensisve. Also where is the goverment going to get the time and man power to catch every cat??? The biggest problem though is that there is simply not enough homes to put them in even if everything else was worked around. Every single person would have to take in more then one cat (that includes the homeless who can't afford the essentials let alone cat food). If we some how worked through all of those issues there is still a problem. Thats a lot of cats to feed and production of cat food would skyrocket and so would it cost to the point where it would become to expensive for the avergae person to feed there cats which leads to more cats being abonded and ending up back in the bush. If you still think that cats can be rehomed you are living with fairys there is simply no possible way of doing it great idea of it would work but it simply will not.

Regards
CN

@Admins of APS sorry if this is in the wrong spot wasn't sure where to put it.


----------



## Trewin (Jan 10, 2016)

We were crossing the nullarbor and we found one. But the only way is to kill them, imagine if fo a week everyone with a rifle went out looking to kill them, there numbers will be reduced lots i reckon


----------



## Nero Egernia (Jan 10, 2016)

Can we please stop posting about cats on here? There are both people on here who love and hate cats, and yes, everyone has an opinion and many people are fully aware of the destruction they have wreaked upon Australia's wildlife but I for one am tired of seeing people attacking each other over the age old issue. Yes, the feral cat problem needs to be dealt with ASAP but on here I prefer to see people coming together through their passion of reptiles, not seeing them divided over cats. Debating about the cat problem is fine in my books, it can be very interesting, so long as people don't get vicious over it.


----------



## Herpo (Jan 10, 2016)

I agree. We aren't gonna reach an agreement, so we might as well stop egging eachother on. It's pointless and counterproductive.


----------



## CrazyNut (Jan 10, 2016)

The point of this post wasn't to persuade one side or the other or even to edge on at anyone. The point was to explain why the idear of catching and rehoming all those cats won't work. I have nothing against cats, cats make excellent pets that fit into lots of households (I myslef had a cat). I can see why some people would like to think that it would work thats why I made this post. I don't think total eradication will work very well either though as it would take a lot of resorces and man power perhaps more then we have avaiable. Maybe a combonation of the two or perhaps in some areas use another to protect the wildlife like what is happening on middle island in Warnabool.


----------



## Herpo (Jan 10, 2016)

CrazyNut said:


> The point of this post wasn't to persuade one side or the other or even to edge on at anyone.


Trust me, you may not want to egg them on, but some people just will get egged on. If kingofnobbys get's here for example, it'll become another argument. So let's just forget about it and move on to something we generally agree on; reptiles.


----------



## Planky (Jan 10, 2016)

Oooo let me get my popcorn


----------



## kingofnobbys (Jan 10, 2016)

CrazyNut said:


> The point of this post wasn't to persuade one side or the other or even to edge on at anyone. The point was to explain why the idear of catching and rehoming all those cats won't work. I have nothing against cats, cats make excellent pets that fit into lots of households (I myslef had a cat). I can see why some people would like to think that it would work thats why I made this post. I don't think total eradication will work very well either though as it would take a lot of resorces and man power perhaps more then we have avaiable. Maybe a combonation of the two or perhaps in some areas use another to protect the wildlife like what is happening on middle island in Warnabool.


.... nor does taking any free roaming cat that trespasses onto your property (to make a pest of itself, dig in you veg/flower beds/kill resident and visiting native animals) to the RSPCA or council pound, if it's chipped , or if the "owner" finds out it'll be back that very day !!! so it is pointless and a bloody waste of time , not to mention the agro you'll be on the receiving end off for being so "nasty" to their "harmless" cat.

Catch them and stealthfully disappear the vermin.

I'll in favour of a bounty being placed on all free roaming cats.


----------



## Trewin (Jan 10, 2016)

Set more baits


----------



## Herpo (Jan 10, 2016)

Let the games begin...


----------



## Ironmind91 (Jan 10, 2016)

Yeah let's constantly winge about cats on a reptile forum..


----------



## Herpo (Jan 10, 2016)

I actually hope the threads get closed. I'm growing so sick of this. We've been arguing on and on for weeks now and haven't gotten anywhere. All we've established is the difference between those who like cats and hate them.


----------



## Planky (Jan 10, 2016)

I hate cats so I made the wife buy expensive cats that way I would consider there worth prior to feeding off 

2 years later i sort of like havin them around..


----------



## pythoninfinite (Jan 10, 2016)

Trewin said:


> Set more baits



The bait has already been set I think...

Jamie


----------



## CrazyNut (Jan 10, 2016)

If you are going to winge about the cat debate posts on this forum do it somewhere else like in a pm to an admin. This is an open discussion besides that its a public forum and I can post whatever I like within reason.


----------



## Herpo (Jan 10, 2016)

CrazyNut said:


> If you are going to winge about the cat debate posts on this forum do it somewhere else like in a pm to an admin. This is an open discussion besides that its a public forum and I can post whatever I like within reason.


Well then my friend, you've just unleashed the hounds...


----------



## Ironmind91 (Jan 10, 2016)

CrazyNut said:


> If you are going to winge about the cat debate posts on this forum do it somewhere else like in a pm to an admin. This is an open discussion besides that its a public forum and I can post whatever I like within reason.



Ill do what I like mate. Public forum remember


----------



## CrazyNut (Jan 10, 2016)

Sorry I didn't mean to sound rude or smart or anythng but if you are not going to add anything to a conversation that will progress it further why comment? 
Anyway back to the cats, dose anyone know what the latest move is? Any change in the decision to persue total eridication?


----------



## Stuart (Jan 10, 2016)

Thanks for the informative post and questions mate but yep, we have had enough cat threads recently. I admire your reasons for posting but in the interest of getting this site back to reptiles, Ill close this thread.


----------

